# Do dogs recognize another as the same breed?



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

Basically would a german shepherd realize another german shepherd is like them breed wise, or would it change how they act and relate to one another? I looked it up online and people seem to have a number of different answers but I was curious to what others think.

I know they can pick up on sex, etc.. just by scent alone, can they recognize themselves as being the same breed?

And on a tangent later on down the road can dogs recognize their own litter mates? I've always wondered that. My parents first dog was from an accident litter from a neighbor. After she was 6 months old I was taking her back over there and one of her sisters growled and barked and hated her, but the mother dog seemed to welcome her over just fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think they recognize their own, but maybe enjoy the mannerisms of the same breed so feel more confident around same. Onyx' brother came to play at 7 mos. and they were fine, then he tried to mount her! Both wanted to be the alpha, and in the end she won out,but it was on her territory.
He returned when they were 10 mos and again he tried to mount her...
Her mom has come over, Onyx was 15 mos. her mom was due to deliver pups in a couple weeks. They were fine w/ each other and breeders intact male was here as well. No problems with all dogs. Onyx was extremely submissive in this situation, it was her territory again, so I think she did recognize her mom and the role she played in her life. We go to training at a club w/ other breeds and a SchH club(at this time all gsd's) as well, there is really no difference in the way that Onyx behaves. But the owners of other dogs the Sch club, give her a more at ease feeling, as they know how to approach and treat GSD's/ when to back off.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know about the same breed,but i think the same litter they do.
I end up in a obediance class that one of Oliver's litter mate was in.
They connected right away,They were the class clowns for 8 weeks!


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

When I took Greta to the dog park & there was another shepherd there she was drawn to her like a magnet and there were ALOT of other dogs there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

here is a pic of when onyx(bi-color) mom Miyah visited: Miyah is the b&t, Panzer is the sable and Kacie's back is front and center(she is camera shy)!


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

I absolutely believe that certain breeds recognize one of their own. I see it often! I have been a professional pet groomer for close to 20 years and have noted this behavior. I am always intrigued when it happens. 

So far, I personally have had a dachshund that always acted different, more interested and flirty with other dachshunds. I had a GSD that would act goofy, puppyish and extra playful when he saw another GSD. Even if the dogs were unfamiliar, he would behave as though he knew them. "Oh! My long lost pal..!"








I have a Standard Schnauzer, now, and she recognizes other schnauzers. 

I've also seen it with my clients dogs, some are not very dog friendly, but when they see one of their own breed, they are more engaging and try to interact with them. They don't give the time of day to any other breed, just their own. It's very interesting!

Perhaps there is another reason for this behavior, but it sure seems like they know their own breed!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think maybe they are just drawn to similar play styles and doggy communication they can understand. I don't think they think "OMG you are a _German Shepherd dog_ just like me!" I think maybe they think "Oh, he likes to chase and heard, and I can read his body language because he has a long tail and erect ears like my mom and littermates!"


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SomePup I absolutely believe that certain breeds recognize one of their own. I see it often! I have been a professional pet groomer for close to 20 years and have noted this behavior. I am always intrigued when it happens.
> 
> So far, I personally have had a dachshund that always acted different, more interested and flirty with other dachshunds. I had a GSD that would act goofy, puppyish and extra playful when he saw another GSD. Even if the dogs were unfamiliar, he would behave as though he knew them. "Oh! My long lost pal..!"
> 
> ...



I totally agree with that! When I worked at the groomer I saw the samething. I found it very intersting.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

A tad bit off the subject but this topic made me think off , there's this farm place I pass by to and from work , out in the pasture there's always like 200 cows , and one donkey , I've always wondered if this donkey knows he's a donkey , having probably never seeing another donkey in years , or does he just think he's another cow......lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I've trained many different breeds of dogs over the years and yes, I do think they recognize another dog like themselves. How they do this I can't say but I would imagine that they can do as much as identify sameness and differences. This would only be normal for a predator to be able to do.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think they do. A trainer said to me once 'They know their own kind' after her shepherd (notorious brawler) and Mien Luther became instant friends. 

Morgan is a snob when it comes to other female dogs - she only speaks to pointy eared females and HATES floppy eared dogs. She'll hang out with any boy of any breed but her female friends are all shepherds or shepherd mixes. The dog next door, Mya, is GSD/collie/husky but she looks like a shorter LH GSD with white feet. This dog has a sister who's BC/husky - Morgan HATES the BCx and loves Mya.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I definitely believe certain breeds like to flock together. At the daycare, the GSDs, the malinois, and the terv tend to keep to themselves and play as a group. They're actually kind of snobby! 

Part of it is because most of them are staff dogs that have bonded, but even newcomer GSDs tend to gravitate towards the Affectionate Pet Care shepherd clan. For instance, today my two shepherds, my coworkers' 2 GSDs, mal, and terv were joined by 3 client GSDs. In a pack of 30 dogs, it was clear they really preferred one anothers' company. Perhaps it's because they all share the same play style? All I can say is that I'm glad my dogs have good taste in friends!









And you can guess which staff member they all stuck to like glue! I felt so honored to be followed around by 9 shepherds all day. Whenever I'd sit, there would be at least 3-4 lying at my feet!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Funny that this was brought up!

One of my friends brought over her 10mo old lab pup a few weekends ago, and I thought our dogs would have a blast playing with her as she has alot of energy and loves to play.
I felt bad for her! They pretty much ignored her, so I was joking saying they were GSD snobs, but really I think it is just because our 2 dogs have their own "play" set up as they live together but it was still funny to observe! The lab pup was barking and trying to get their attention and they were just like whatever









So I was kindof wondering the same thing, but I think like someone said above it probably is more that they play with dogs that play like they do!


----------

